# Victoria Beckham Beauty



## r0mini0n (Sep 12, 2019)

Homepage
					

Introducing Victoria Beckham Beauty. A clean beauty movement for a life in motion.




					www.victoriabeckhambeauty.com
				




I'm so excited, it's finally coming this Saturday! She's creating a clean beauty brand, I'm interested in what she'll have to offer. I LOVED her collections with Estee Lauder!
I've read some less than favorable opinions on reddit so I'm wondering if anybody here is interested in it. I'm not waiting for more celebrity or influencer brands, but this one seems different to me.

There are some sneak peaks on instagram (https://www.instagram.com/victoriabeckhambeauty/) but they haven't revealed the products yet. Annoying because I remember how fast her stuff with EL sold out, I want to see pictures beforehand!


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 14, 2019)

They're going to start with a smokey eye collection


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 14, 2019)

Well here I am all excited to order... I get to checkout, cheapest option to ship to Belgium is 84 dollars... I'm reading her FAQ now, all international orders are sent from the US. So you're telling me that on top of my order of around 300 dollars, I'm supposed to pay 84 dollars to ship... Which does not include if this already comes with TAX for my country and IMPORT fees... Which are a lot.
UGH I'm so annoyed and disappointed. Maybe I should be annoyed with myself for assuming that a UK brand would ship internationally for the same price like the last time I ordered on her site, but wow....

Bad thing is I want to buy still haha. But I mustn't! I asked a question on their Instagram, hope they answer but doesn't look like they will.

Edit: never mind, just saw this on her site: _The consignee will pay the taxes & duties in addition with the purchase price of the goods.
Edit 2: my mistake, looks like it is included in the shipping price. Still..._



Wow, what a fail for me. I hope the US and the UK people enjoy their order.  
I have been waiting for this for so long so I still ordered lol. Will keep you updated. Here's hoping to no additional costs!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 14, 2019)

You would think orders from within Europe would ship from the UK, not the US. I hope that gets sorted out!


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 14, 2019)

I’m excited for the brand! It’s no surprise she launched with a smokey eye collection. I bought the Mink eyeshadow and Bordeaux liner.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 14, 2019)

r0mini0n said:


> Well here I am all excited to order... I get to checkout, cheapest option to ship to Belgium is 84 dollars... I'm reading her FAQ now, all international orders are sent from the US. So you're telling me that on top of my order of around 300 dollars, I'm supposed to pay 84 dollars to ship... Which does not include if this already comes with TAX for my country and IMPORT fees... Which are a lot.
> UGH I'm so annoyed and disappointed. Maybe I should be annoyed with myself for assuming that a UK brand would ship internationally for the same price like the last time I ordered on her site, but wow....
> 
> Bad thing is I want to buy still haha. But I mustn't! I asked a question on their Instagram, hope they answer but doesn't look like they will.
> ...


It should be free - In the UK, standard shipping is free for orders over £50. According to their shipping statement. Unless that is taxes & duties which seems high.


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 20, 2019)

My packages arrived, so here is a long lenghty post about the order and my first impressions of the items. I have only swatched, not actually worn anything! You should know that I was in LOVE with her EL collab, especially the first go around. The second one still left some bad taste in my mouth (especially the stupid lipliner nobody seemed to acknowledge on the internet anywhere), but I still thought it was amazing overall. The eyeliners worked amazing for me.

*First off: ordering process - this will be a long rant*
I posted my thoughts as I was going through the ordering process above, but here I go again though. I ordered on the first day. Some people had problems with the site but it worked fine for me. A bit slow but I think that's partly due to my internet connection. It went up later than they said AND they put it on a new website instead of her official one (without a mention there at first, was a bit annoying)

I ordered two eyeliners (black and Bordeaux), 3 of the Lid Lustres (Blonde, Onyx, Mink) and one Smokey eye brick in Signature. My total for the items came to 214$. I was actually planning on ordering the third eyeliner and another of the eye bricks but the shipping costs held me off. When I went to pay I noticed that all orders outside of the UK shipped from America, which means I have to pay shipping, import and taxes. I never expected this, since her brand is vested in the UK and her other stuff from her site ships from the UK as well. Plus the expensive shipping (to Belgium) was 81 dollars and I think the cheaper ones were 76 dollars.. Yikes.  So in total I paid 295 and one cent which turns out to around 266 euros for me.

After first seeing the shipping costs, I was actually a bit furious and decided to not order. An hour later I caved and ordered anyways, because
a) I had been waiting so long since the announcement in the beginning of the year + their hyped posts on Instagram
b) I first thought incorrectly that the $81 was just the shipping and that I would have to pay import and all that on top of it - but then I finally figured out it was all included so I went for it. I have no self control.
Shipping itself was with Fedex. I picked the fastest option to get to me (US to Belgium 2-4 business days) because it didn't cost that much more. Nothing bad about Fedex. The items shipped the first night and were quoted to get to me Tuesday by 12 noon. It arrived Tuesday around 2pm. I had it delivered to my mom's house because sometimes we have to pay extra at the door here to receive packages from non EU countries (most of my US items I pay €30 extra at the door), thankfully this wasn't the case here! Nothing bad about Fedex. For the price I paid I feel they owed me that at least lol.

The shipping really struck a nerve with me, so I mailed her CS at her official website. Nearly a week later and no response to my questions and concerns.
I noticed around Tuesday on the Instagram that they were responding to people who didn't order because of the high shipping that there was a glitch with their shipping prices on the first day and that it was fixed now. I checked the site and gave in the same order, Shipping was about $28-30 dollars less than the price I payed. Still $50+ but better than I paid... I am not going to contact them about it because I never even got a reply to my first e-mail. I think they should have sent out an e-mail to everyone who overpaid and at least apologized and give a coupon for a next order or something, but nothing. So I'm not really impressed with their CS at all!

*The actual order and products*
I picked up the items from my mom's house this evening, so this is a heated first impression lol.
As you might have noticed I am NOT pleased with the shipping thing. I know it is my choice in the end but it left a negative taste in my mouth and I think it might have an impact on how I view the items in general.

So - they gave me two Fedex codes but I thought it was a mistake. Turns out NOPE, they actually sent out my order in TWO boxes. This is a company that cares about packaging for the environment btw. One box contained a single Lid Lustre. One single item... In a giant box. I made the order in one go so this leaves me baffled, and even though I got it on time (and I hope I paid for shipping one box and not two!) it makes me displeased because they put such an emphasis on having recycled tiny packaging for the products itself.

In general my first thoughts and the ones that remain are "so much money for THIS?"

_*The eyeliners:  *_Was expecting a lot from these! The eyeliners both had a broken tip and one was smushed in the cap which annoyed me. I know they probably can't help it since they're so soft but it was the first thing I opened so bleh. However, just like the VB X EL collection eyeliners, these swatch beautiful! Have not used them but I think they may be the same formula or near the same, which I loved so thumbs up for me. If anyone wants I can actually check, I still have a backup of the EL one.  The colors are very saturated, it's a black black. The actual cap is hard to get off, I like the smudger on the other end. When you order you actually have the option to get it with a free sharpener or not. (I picked both with sharpener since I was paying so much, but it is nice because not everybody wants the waste if they have no use for it)

_*The Lid Lustres*_: I was thinking they would be a cream formula like the second release of those liquid pot eyeshadows from the VBxEL line (I think one was called Anais, don't know the other). They're actually more like these L'oreal inflatables or Hourglass & Marc Jacobs cream shadows. They come with a little stopper on top. The blond one especially was a bit crumbly and almost looked like it had already been swatched. The others looked pristine. Texture wise they are nothing like her EL release, color wise at first glance the gold and black seemed similar so that's why I got them. I don't have them to compare but I think they are a bit different. These are packed full with glitters (apparently they're Chrystals). My hand is still covered in them from swatching. I haven't tried them on the eye yet but I fear for fallout. They're ok but not something I gravitate towards so I don't know how much I will wear these tbh.

*The eye brick*: I knew it would be a small palette but this is actually even smaller than I expected. It fits in the palm of my hand, like the actual palm, not including fingers. It's weighty but I think it's overpriced for what it is. I ordered the Signature color one. Do not rely on the colors of the official images for this one. It's not as warm as it looks, which was a bit disappointing for me. I didn't pick up Tuxedo because it didn't look gray enough but from Instagram images I've seen it's a lot cooler so that one is deceiving too. I will use it but I wish I would have picked up Tweed instead, as that has the warmer browns I was looking for. I haven't tried the eyeshadow yet but I think 75% will get this for the packaging, that's what I did. Combining the tiny size and the way the shadows are laid out next to each other, I don't think this is worth the price. If you do like to freshen up your eyeshadow or you want to touch up during the day and need a mirror, this will look cool in your bag.

So all in all I am left a bit lackluster by the products. I think I am feeling a bit more negative due to the whole shipping thing and the fact it was never mentioned beforehand plus with the cost error they made for launch day peeps.
I hope they clean up their act when they release the lip stuff and the face stuff.

_*Would I order again? *_If this shipped from Europe I would not hesitate to buy extra eyeliners as needed. Now, I need to plan my purchases and make them as big as possible to get my money's worth.
I am curious for the next releases though. They still need to release lips and skin (I think they're working on skincare but I hope she has some powders as well)
I was a huge fan of her bronzers with EL but I hated the translucent face powder they did. Curious to see if she will release her own bronzers/powder/maybe powder blush? I always love her lipstick choices so I am excited about that too, but all in all this didn't leave me as impressed as I thought I would be.
I think if her whole brand had been released at once I would have made smarter choices instead of buying things that I know I won't use that much (Lid Lustres). But (as people who might follow the Low Buy thread know) I am an impulse shopper and easily influenced and hyped up, so I'm sure I'll end up going with something else. The big draw for me is that I love her color stories and this chique air she has about her. That's what drew me in for the EL collar as well, the colors were right up my alley : nude but sultry and smokey.

All in all if you're a casual or smart make-up buyer I wouldn't invest in this, if you love her style or luxe make-up packaging, then this will probably make you happy! It's not that you will be deceived by the quality because they're quality products, it's just that you would have probably expected more for the price, especially the teeny tiny eyeshadow palette.


All in all: I'm so sorry for this long ass post, this probably belongs on a blog and not on this forum but oh well. TLDR my general take-away is this: Shipping costs outside of US & UK BAD, Eyeliners good, rest of my choices nice but lackluster.


I am now watching some video's on youtube and I think this girl has it spot on btw!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 20, 2019)

r0mini0n said:


> My packages arrived, so here is a long lenghty post about the order and my first impressions of the items. I have only swatched, not actually worn anything! You should know that I was in LOVE with her EL collab, especially the first go around. The second one still left some bad taste in my mouth (especially the stupid lipliner nobody seemed to acknowledge on the internet anywhere), but I still thought it was amazing overall. The eyeliners worked amazing for me.
> 
> *First off: ordering process - this will be a long rant*
> I posted my thoughts as I was going through the ordering process above, but here I go again though. I ordered on the first day. Some people had problems with the site but it worked fine for me. A bit slow but I think that's partly due to my internet connection. It went up later than they said AND they put it on a new website instead of her official one (without a mention there at first, was a bit annoying)
> ...


They need to refund your shipping, and respond to you ASAP! Sorry that happened to you and it is unacceptable. Glad I didn't order.


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 20, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> They need to refund your shipping, and respond to you ASAP! Sorry that happened to you and it is unacceptable. G;ad I didn't order.



You are in the US right? Shipping is free if you spend more then $50! If it were like this I wouldn't hesitate (but then again I have a collectors mind which is not a good idea for make-up!)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 21, 2019)

r0mini0n said:


> My packages arrived, so here is a long lenghty post about the order and my first impressions of the items. I have only swatched, not actually worn anything! You should know that I was in LOVE with her EL collab, especially the first go around. The second one still left some bad taste in my mouth (especially the stupid lipliner nobody seemed to acknowledge on the internet anywhere), but I still thought it was amazing overall. The eyeliners worked amazing for me.
> 
> *First off: ordering process - this will be a long rant*
> I posted my thoughts as I was going through the ordering process above, but here I go again though. I ordered on the first day. Some people had problems with the site but it worked fine for me. A bit slow but I think that's partly due to my internet connection. It went up later than they said AND they put it on a new website instead of her official one (without a mention there at first, was a bit annoying)
> ...


 Thank you so much for the review. They should have automatically refunded you the difference. I was surprised when I heard about the shipping. Is EL involved at all?


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 21, 2019)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thank you so much for the review. They should have automatically refunded you the difference. I was surprised when I heard about the shipping. Is EL involved at all?



No, this is her own clean beauty brand that she co-founded with Sarah Creal who used to work for EL. 

I do feel that I was very negative in part because of the shipping, I'm hoping that other people here who bought / will buy something have a totally different experience! Mine I just one experience in a sea of others!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 21, 2019)

r0mini0n said:


> No, this is her own clean beauty brand that she co-founded with Sarah Creal who used to work for EL.
> 
> I do feel that I was very negative in part because of the shipping, I'm hoping that other people here who bought / will buy something have a totally different experience! Mine I just one experience in a sea of others!


No I would be negative too. Well the fact that EL has no role makes me a little more hesitant. Hmm. I can't automatically assume the quality would be the same. I liked the product and the packaging. of the original products. That may be why the new palette was so small. They do not have huge EL backing. When Tom Ford launched his line after he collaborated with them for a collection,  I believe EL was still backing him and we saw the luxe packaging with his debut. What a pity. Why didn't she go under EL umbrella? Hmmm. I will probably try it though. I almost didn't hear about it. In fact I think I heard about it the day before the release. So not much publicity for this company either. I still like that Aura product. I need to pull that out. Hopefully, she will have that or at least EL will bring it back.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 21, 2019)

r0mini0n said:


> No, this is her own clean beauty brand that she co-founded with Sarah Creal who used to work for EL.
> 
> I do feel that I was very negative in part because of the shipping, I'm hoping that other people here who bought / will buy something have a totally different experience! Mine I just one experience in a sea of others!



I would not let it go on the shipping personally. Have you tried contacting them on Instagram and Facebook thru direct messages?


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 22, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I would not let it go on the shipping personally. Have you tried contacting them on Instagram and Facebook thru direct messages?



I have left some messages on their instagram (not direct) when they were answering to other people but they never responded to me. Even yesterday they were responding left and right, so I quickly left them a message... Nothing. Also never heard back from her official site, so I'm not going to chase it anymore, I have given them enough messages to at least be able to have one back and say DM us, what they did to other people with problems. But I ordered and the others didn't, so that's the difference, they have my money. Maybe this will help me not order the next time, I'd rather support a brand that is fair to all their clients. 

I also noticed on the boxes that they actually sent out two eyeliners with one lid lustre (I think my mom was mistaken), and then two lid lustres and one eye brick.. The invoice said I in total paid 38.79 dollars... Like 3.15 for an eye pencil, $6 something for a lid lustre... So basically they misrepresented the worth of the package. I used to have sellers do that trick on eBay because it's the way to keep the shipping costs low, but that also is a risk since it meant that if the goods were lost, they were only insured for the amount it said on the form. And I don't even know why they had to do that since I paid the full price. It's all just very fishy. I think I just expected more from this launch, it wasn't all that professional.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 22, 2019)

I understand how you feel. Terrible CS all the way around. Really aggravating and unprofessional.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 21, 2020)

Has anyone purchased the new Golden primer? I have the original and really like it. I use it mixed in with my foundation. I have only worn a full face of makeup maybe once a week lately because I’m still working from home, but I mix a little of the primer with a drop of facial oil and a bit of foundation and love the way it looks.

I’m interested in the Golden version, but I have Drunk Elephant D Bronzi so no real “need” for it right now.


----------



## peanut (May 8, 2021)

Emmablaker said:


> I'm an allergic person and usually don't use any cosmetics at all. But after reading your posts, I've got tempted and ordered something.


What did you order? It's a clean beauty brand, so I hope you'll have less of a chance of a reaction. I have a few things from the brand that I really like (Pout and Girl l/s, Signature Eye Brick). And the packaging is gorgeous!


----------



## Margaret1994 (May 26, 2021)

Wooow..., sounds amazing. I will order something from eyeshadow collection.


----------

